# Name that program....



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

OK, major brain seizure here. Several years ago (4) I used a program, freeware I'm sure, wherein if I selected a series of photo's It would build a page of thumbnails. When you clicked on the thumbnails it would show the complete picture. I don't think it was Infranview, or if it was the new version doesn't seem to provide that option.

Sure would save a lot of coding.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I used SnagIt for years but it wasn't free.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Why not just change to thumbnail view in Windows?


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Why not just change to thumbnail view in Windows?


The program actually wrote the HTML code to make the thumbnail view and linked to the actual picture at the same time. All set up for page viewing with no coding.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

Picassa, a Google program, I think. I used it until I found out that Google kept a copy of all the photos.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Clod Kicker said:


> Picassa, a Google program, I think. I used it until I found out that Google kept a copy of all the photos.


That's it!! Really?? they keep a copy? How, they haven't left my machine...as far as I know.


----------

